# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  Very weird pixie frog problem

## ian1001

Hi i have had a male pyxie frog for about a month now and all was going well(fat and eating well) and today a large amount of pink "goo" had been hanging off his trail endings and he is very skinny. anyone know what this is?

----------


## ian1001



----------


## jtay

Hi,
This looks rather serious. I think it may be that you frog is suffering from a prolapsed cloaca (see thread Wierd.) I think you should get your frog to a vet asap.

Others may have a better idea of what is wrong or what to do.
Good luck

----------


## missclick

you should take this frog to the vet asap

----------


## ian1001

do you know what may have caused this? he was plump and healthy 2 days ago.....

----------


## Kurt

Gastrointestinal parasites, quite possibly. Yes, it is a prolapse cloaca. Time to go to the vet.

----------


## Buck Rogers

Vet now!!! Very serious problem and as Kurt says from parasites.

I know with monitor lizards if the temps are not high enough and too much whole food (mice, rats, etc) are fed this can also happen. Could temperature also play a role in prolapsing with Amphibians?

----------


## Jace

I wish you all the best.  Please let us know how he is doing.

----------


## Kurt

> Vet now!!! Very serious problem and as Kurt says from parasites.
> 
> I know with monitor lizards if the temps are not high enough and too much whole food (mice, rats, etc) are fed this can also happen. Could temperature also play a role in prolapsing with Amphibians?


Possibly, but then again I am not a vet. I just play one on TV  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ebony

I hope all goes well. It looks so painful :EEK!: 

Kurt. Im sorry but I dont get your joke  :Confused: .

----------


## googie

I hope things work out for you and your pyxie, keep us updated.

----------


## Kurt

> I hope all goes well. It looks so painful
> 
> Kurt. Im sorry but I dont get your joke .


There used to be a commercial for some sort of OTC remedy, possibly asprin, in which an actor from some TV medical drama would be the spokesman. He would say "I am not a doctor, but I play one on TV", then reccomend the product. It is a very old commercial. Haven't seen it in 20 years, maybe more.

Of course, the first rule of comedy is if you have to explain a joke, than its not funny.

----------


## 1beataway

> There used to be a commercial for some sort of OTC remedy, possibly asprin, in which an actor from some TV medical drama would be the spokesman. He would say "I am not a doctor, but I play one on TV", then reccomend the product. It is a very old commercial. Haven't seen it in 20 years, maybe more.
> 
> Of course, the first rule of comedy is if you have to explain a joke, than its not funny.


1) You sound old.  :Wink: 
2) It could be less funny?
3) How many rules of comedy are there?

 :Big Grin:

----------


## 1beataway

Keep us updated about the pixie. I hope it goes well.

----------


## Ebony

> There used to be a commercial for some sort of OTC remedy, possibly asprin, in which an actor from some TV medical drama would be the spokesman. He would say "I am not a doctor, but I play one on TV", then reccomend the product. It is a very old commercial. Haven't seen it in 20 years, maybe more.
> 
> Of course, the first rule of comedy is if you have to explain a joke, than its not funny.


Sorry Kurt :Frown: . I ruined your joke. 
Not an add/commercial that Ive seen. Im obviously way too young :Stick Out Tongue: . But look on the bright side..most members wouldn't have got it either.  Waisted really :Big Grin: .

----------


## 1beataway

> Sorry Kurt. I ruined your joke. 
> Not an add/commercial that Ive seen. Im obviously way too young. But look on the bright side..most members wouldn't have got it either. Waisted really.


 
She's really saying there are very few who are as old as you. Ebony is mean like that.  :Frown: 

And you mean wasted. (Sorry.....Grammar Nazi).

----------


## lnaminneci

I like totally like, like got his joke.  Like that must mean I'm, like, totally old or something, like......

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ebony

Yea, but I was trying be subtle about it.  :Big Grin:  Was it that obvious :EEK!: 

Don't worry Kurt, Im not far behind you. :Frog Surprise:

----------


## bshmerlie

Actually that joke was also used in Roger Rabbit.  
"I'm not bad, I'm just drawn that way"

Am I dating myself or has anyone else heard of Roger Rabbit?

----------


## 1beataway

> Actually that joke was also used in Roger Rabbit. 
> "I'm not bad, I'm just drawn that way"
> 
> Am I dating myself or has anyone else heard of Roger Rabbit?


I love Who Framed Roger Rabbit.

----------


## Eel Noob

Any updates?

Some people recommend staying away from moss as substrates, coconut fiber is usually better.

----------

